# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Embalse de Pedroso de Acim 27-VIII-2011

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta mañana, cuando me dirigía al embalse de Portaje (ya os subiré el reportaje que he realizado), hice una parada en el pequeño embalse de Pedroso de Acim (provincia de Cáceres), construido en los años 90 del siglo XX con objeto de abastecimiento de aguas. Se trata e una presa de materiales sueltos, y cuenta con un aliviadero de labio fijo. A cotinuación os subo el pequeño reportaje que he realizado:

Como acostumbro, comienzo con la cartelería:





Aquí podéis ver la presa (a la derecha), y al fondo la montaña donde se encuentra Pedroso de Acim.



Aquí véis varias instantáneas del aliviadero:











Continúo subiendo fotos en el siguiente mensaje.

Nota: Según la página web de e m b a l s e s . n e t, este pequeño pantano es el de Torrejoncillo, aunque como podéis comprobar, en el cartel que he subido lo llaman de El Pedroso. Si el administrador o algún moderador lo consderan oportuno pueden cambiar el hilo de sitio.

----------


## Los terrines

Ahora podéis ver unas imágenes del embalse:

En esta se ve al fondo Pedroso de Acim, en cuyas afueras se encuentra el Monasterio de El Palancar, que presume de ser el más pequeño del mundo:





Aquí vemos unas tomas desde la parte de abajo de la presa, que, como es habitual en las de materiales sueltos, se confunde con el entorno:





Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención y un cordial saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Pequeño pero precioso embalse, muchas gracias por las fotos Los Terrines.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a proporcionar un enlace sobre el Monasterio de el Palancar, el más pequeño del mundo:

http://elpaisquenuncaseacaba.blogspo...edroso-de.html

Y aquí os acompaño algunas de las imágenes que viene en el enlace:

Esta del claustro original:



Esta de la minúscula habitación donde descansaba San Pedro de Alcántara:



Y esta de útiles de cocina en el también pequeño refectorio:



Esto es todo, en el enlace que os he puesto podéis ver muchas más fotografías. Muchas gracias y un cordial saludo.

----------


## Valdárrago

Me encanta este pequeño pantano para pescar, lo malo que tiene que solo se puede en fines de semana, y estando de vacaciones es una puñeta verlo ahí y no poder ir de diario.
En sus aguas hay carpas, bogas, tencas(hace años muy abundantes), pez sol y curiosamente no hay basses.

Un saludo.

----------

